# Thermoworks Smoke



## bobmws (Jul 15, 2017)

So I've been wanting to buy a Thermoworks Smoke for a while, been watching the ads for a sale. They have advertised sale prices on most of their other products, but not the Smoke. Thursday I decided to just go ahead with a purchase, ordered it and shortly received shipping confirmation. Friday, what pops up in my email but "Free Needle probe with every Smoke"!  Sent Thermoworks an email explaining that I had just purchased the day before, and within 15 minutes they replied they would send me the Needle probe! Great folks to deal with!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2017)

I agree, it's a quality company with quality  products.

Al


----------



## ravage811 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thermoworks is a great company with awesome customer service. Cant speak enough about their commitment to stand behind their product. 

My receiver for my smoke quit syncing up to the smoke, so after no avail on getting it working, gave them a call and took in the unit, on a Friday morning, and got a call the following Monday stating that they were replacing the unit, and that I could come by and pick it up at anytime. 

Highly recommend the smoke for anyone in the market for a new thermometer. Good luck with yours I sure do love mine...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2017)

I agree %100 I bough a smoke and have not looked back.

Warren


----------



## bobmws (Jul 20, 2017)

Unit arrived yesterday, can't wait to use it! Not only is it a quality piece of equipment, they sent a bag of Jelly Beans in the package!


----------



## pigneck (Jul 20, 2017)

Just got one myself.  Used on a brisket.  Range exceeds any other remote smoking unit I have.  Excellent quality.  It is easy to set hi and low alarms too.


----------



## reddmeat (Aug 30, 2017)

The probes seem a little wide at the spring and also there is a 90 degree bend on the meat probe, can anyone confirm if this will fit in a probe insert similar to the ones on the shirley fabrication smokers?


----------



## zymer (Sep 20, 2017)

They're having an "open box" sale that includes many of the probes for the Smoke.  Good chance to pick up the needle probe if you haven't already.  It's great for thin pieces of meat and/or ribs.

They also have a straight probe with 12" cord and also a 1 meter cord extender.

http://www.thermoworks.com/Handheld...content=inbox&utm_campaign=Sep2017-OpenBox-cs


----------



## rambo1964 (Sep 20, 2017)

Do you know if that needle probe will fit the ThermoPro, I would love to have a needle probe but I have not found one on the ThermoPro web site.


----------

